# Morning success



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Number 15


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

did you shoot it off a baseball field?


----------



## Isuckathunting (Sep 15, 2019)

Congrats on the bird. This is the motivation I need to see with only a few days left in May. Good to know it's still possible.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

PBH said:


> did you shoot it off a baseball field?


Ha, nope.

But I was on my way to work.

So that's where I got pics...


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

goofy elk said:


> PBH said:
> 
> 
> > did you shoot it off a baseball field?
> ...


So...you play baseball for a living? Goofy is even cooler than I thought.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

brisket said:


> So...you play baseball for a living? Goofy is even cooler than I thought.


They even let him bring a scatter gun to the ballpark - Goofy is a stud!!

Congrats on the bird!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

No I don't play ball.

I cut.

Here's my ride..
It's nice!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

is this the spanish fork complex? Nice fields. We should have been playing there this month...


----------



## buck (May 27, 2020)

Longtime reader, newly registered. Congrats on the Bird!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks^^^^^^^^


PBH.

It's the old ballpark.
Russel Swenson field.
SF Dons HS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations Goofy n all.


Baseball huh....what position do you play?

.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I was honestly just thinking to myself, 'Self, where is goofy this year with his turkey?'

Glad you're still out there calling in gobblers.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Goob
AF

Thanks!

Not a big bird.
But number 15 in my turkey hunting career.........


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

AF CYN said:


> ...
> Glad you're still out there calling in gobblers.


Congrats on adding another bird to the list. What call did you use to get him to come in?:smile:


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Congrats on the turkey Goofy! Nice work getting done on a late season bird. Still need to try to get out one more time this weekend myself.


----------



## buck (May 27, 2020)

goofy elk said:


> Goob
> AF
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


15 is impressive. I started hunting turkeys in 2016 and now have 2 birds to my name haha. They are not easy to hunt!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

BP
I use reeds


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm impressed! Congrats!

A bit disillusioned thought. Here I thought you were retired and did nothing but drive around everyday checking on the herds.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

middlefork said:


> I'm impressed! Congrats!
> 
> A bit disillusioned thought. Here I thought you were retired and did nothing but drive around everyday checking on the herds.


Ya, well
Summer time, long days, and I enjoy cutting grass.
Particularly sports fields.
Thats a 60K Toro stripe mower.
It's fun!

I'm still on the mountain every afternoon though....


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Congrats!! 

Way to squeeze it in


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Looks like the rare bearded hen...I shot my first one last year. Congrats on the bird!

The turkey's have pretty much kicked my butt this year. After getting my son his bird on the youth opener, the birds wised up quick. Multiple close calls, but no drumsticks. My last time out was yesterday. Had 2 strutting tom's at 45 yards, but they were back in the brush. I only needed them to take a few steps to the right to get a clear shot...and they decided to go left. Oh well. Lessons learned this year, and looking forward to next.

The fish have had to pay the price for the turkeys not cooperating though. Caught my best walleye ever at UL last week. 8.7 lbs. I'll take it...and of course, lots of white bass for tacos! 🙂


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Hoping to get it done tomorrow morning for the last morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Looks like next year maybe. Got skunked this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Was that a bearded hen Goof?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Nope, a jake.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

goofy elk said:


> Nope, a jake.


Man, then that is one feminine jake!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

His head was bright red when I shot him.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

He is kinda cute...but alas, he is a Jake.


----------

